# order of priority of print jobs



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

How do you set the order of priority of jobs for the printer to print ? 

If I am sending an urgent work report to the printer and my kid is sending print jobs ..... I want my document to come out first


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

up please.:wave:


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Go to Start, Control Panel, open Printers and Faxes, right click on the printer name, choose properties, click on Advanced Tabs,set the Priority as "1" value. That should work.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

masterjed said:


> Go to Start, Control Panel, open Printers and Faxes, right click on the printer name, choose properties, click on Advanced Tabs,set the Priority as "1" value. That should work.


thank you. On Windows 7, you find this Advanced Tab under "Printer Properties" not "Properties" or "Printing Preferences". 

OK, so I set the priority to 1 on my account to give my printing jobs a higher priority than those of my kid ? should I set the priority of the printer in my kid's profile to something bigger than 1, such as 10 for example ?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes if you want to set 3 to 4 computers or account, if you are just setting 2 computers, it wont be necessary.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

masterjed said:


> Yes if you want to set 3 to 4 computers or account, if you are just setting 2 computers, it wont be necessary.


thank you very much. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

masterjed said:


> Yes if you want to set 3 to 4 computers or account, if you are just setting 2 computers, it wont be necessary.


only administrators have the right to change this figure in the advanced printer properties. 

Logically, I would have then to upgrade my kid's profile to a local admin temporarily, log in to his account, change this value in the printer properties, then log back to my own admin account, and downgrade the kid's account to standard user. 

is that true ?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

If you are already the administrator, you can change that value yourself and once the value has been set to priority 1, you pc will be the first in the que unless your kids printjob is already printing.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

masterjed said:


> If you are already the administrator, you can change that value yourself and once the value has been set to priority 1, you pc will be the first in the que unless your kids printjob is already printing.


yes but ...... 

I logged to the kid's session, went to the properties of the printer, and saw that device priority was already set to 1 by default... and it was grayed out so he could not change it..


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

You do not need to set your kids priority value since you already set the value in your computer which is the administrator, right? You kid is logged in to a guest account, right? So no need to setting your kids account. You kid's account cannot change anything since it's only a guest account, and you will have the priority 1 since your pc is the admin.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

masterjed said:


> You do not need to set your kids priority value since you already set the value in your computer which is the administrator, right? You kid is logged in to a guest account, right? So no need to setting your kids account. You kid's account cannot change anything since it's only a guest account, and you will have the priority 1 since your pc is the admin.


no, my kid has a standard user non-administrator account.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

You do not need to set your kids pc to 2nd priority since your kids pc has a standard user non-administrator account. Once you have set the priority 1 in your pc, you kids pc will automatically be the 2nd without changing any settings on your kids pc.


----------



## Technician1 (May 5, 2008)

masterjed said:


> You do not need to set your kids pc to 2nd priority since your kids pc has a standard user non-administrator account. Once you have set the priority 1 in your pc, you kids pc will automatically be the 2nd without changing any settings on your kids pc.


OK Great. thank you very much . this solves and closes this issue for me.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Great. Have a nice day.


----------



## vinzin (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried this, but the printer priority is already at 1, yet when i click on an item in the printer queue, it says that the priority is medium. I'm running parallels on my Mac. How do i change the priority on my mac?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please open another thread so I can further assist you. Thank you.


----------

